# Do you need trackbed if....



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

You are only putting the train out on occasion? I'm planning on using just boards mounted to the track for holiday displays. If its not permanent and wont be out much can you get away with a simple board mount?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No reason I can see that you need "official" trackbed. That's mostly for looks and noise control, it doesn't sound like that's an issue here. If the track is level and supported, you're good to go.


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks!


----------

